# Best barrel racing picture!!!!!!!! end febuary 1



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd say we're pretty darn intense...
Do I get extra points for a having a super cute pony? ;p


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

hhaa totally haha


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Here ya go me and my horsey! (Old horse, i don't have any of me and my big boy running nor walking i'll have to get some but by the time he's healed from the farrier cutting the bottom of his hoove this will be over.)

Here's one, (I'm very unexperienced with barrel racing here. I had no clue really what i was doing except go around three barrels. And it was very muddy out. And the arena is now all dirt not grass.)


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

here's mine this was taken a bit over 2 yrs ago....



EDIT: I just realized I look like I'm flying haha ~facepalm~


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> here's mine this was taken a bit over 2 yrs ago....
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just realized I look like I'm flying haha ~facepalm~


LOL! What were you trying to do? It really does look like you're flying! \
You;re horse super clean too! I could never have a white horse! lol


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

AislingxXx1234 said:


> LOL! What were you trying to do? It really does look like you're flying! \
> You;re horse super clean too! I could never have a white horse! lol


 
Haha thanks My reins were waaaaay to long so I had to pull back a bit more to make contact so hense the look that I'm flying lol. He's not always white TRUST ME haha....I always walk out to a brown horse and I'm like "Where the heck did my horse go...oh wait he's just hiding under filth." :roll: White/grey horses are so hard to get and keep clean lol. 

here ya go dirty horse lol


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

My granddaughter at 10 riding her very first barrel horse Ruby who was 24.
Ruby taught my granddaughter how to ride and how to run barrels.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's some of Molly and I practicing with water buckets:


































And Arthur and I in the flag race:


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

I THINK YOU GUYS ALL WIN!!!!!! its to hard to pick!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha that's no fun, pick a winner!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Here's Flicka and I pokin around the barrels...










Oops, sorry, just noticed the 'end date'...


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Haha that's no fun, pick a winner!


 Its to hard to pick a winner haha I will but it will be hard!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

put it up for a vote 

I really like phantoms pic though


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Dammit! I have a few REALLY good ones but they are on my friends computer!


----------

